# heatpump defrost board



## oldbikedude (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello, I have an older Comfortmaker heatpump with electric backup heat. My defrost board went bad so I bought a replacement. The board I had was a "Potter Brumfield 34332100". I could not find one of those so I bought a "Amana Goodman LR40061". This is supposed to be a replacement for my old board but the connections are very different. I need to know how to hook this board up. I have a red,yellow,orange,black & white from the inside unit. I know the red is 24v all the time, I think the black is the common, but I have more male spade connections than that on the board. I am straight on the fan relay & the defrost sensor but the other wires from the inside unit & the comp contactor coil wire don't work out the way the old board was. I'm thinking I might need some jumper wires on this board to make it work. I hope someone has a schematic for this board.....I can't find one. Please help it's getting cold out & electric heat is $$$$$$$. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 13, 2013)

oldbikedude said:


> "Potter Brumfield 34332100"


Sounds like a relay part number.

The colors for this are not standardized.

If the board is simple, with few integrated circuits, you may be able to come up with your own schematic.  Post a photo of both sides, and a legible schematic for how this board fits into the rest.


----------



## oldbikedude (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, the new board is also a York 03101251000, ICM303, Evcom 9218-374, and many other cross referances.   I don't even have a good schematic of the old one due to the weather wearing on it. I will attempt to post a pic of the new board. I'm thinking someone must know where a wiring schematic for the connections to this board is. Thanks for the help folks....


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 14, 2013)

You have two integrated circuits - this is a pretty complicated printed circuit board to just do a defrost function.  

You need help from the makers to reduce your chances of clobbering something.

But, can you tell me what numbers are printed on top of each IC?  If I can pull up their datasheets it will give some clues.


----------



## oldbikedude (Jan 15, 2013)

I think I got it. Needed a jumper from Lo to L1. Still need to test dfrost cycle. Should know in about an hour.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 15, 2013)

oldbikedude said:


> Needed a jumper from lo to l1.


Prithee, Sire, how dost thou know this?


----------



## oldbikedude (Jan 15, 2013)

I foundeth a schematic of a similar board. It showed a high pressure & a high temp. switch in series between Lo & L1. I doth not haveth these. Also, I traced out the terminals on the rear of the board & could tell where some of them went. Odd thing is one of the sensor terminals was connected to the common terminals via a jumper soldered into the board. I can't figure out why it would be that way & the dfs didn't work(I didn't think it would). Easy fix was to stab the spade connectors onto the pins that jump out the dfs. Works like a champ.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 15, 2013)

You da' man!
Or else you were just lucky!


----------



## oldbikedude (Jan 15, 2013)

Da' Man! Thanks.


----------

